# Help! Lost Volkl's with skins!!! please please



## watercycle (Mar 18, 2012)

I was skiing at winter park last friday and parked in the north parking lot closest to the ski area. I had to take out my teli skis to get to my alpines and I set them on the side of my car. I vaugley remember hearing them fall over while I was playing frisbee with my dog. I forgot to grab them before I headed off to ski, and when I came back they were gone!!! No one has turned them in yet. I know I'm the retard here, but those skis have sentimental value and are what allows me to access the backcountry!! I miss those little skis so much. I know there are only awesome people skiing winter park and the jane, please, please, please get me those skis back, and we can talk about a finders fee if you are that kind of person.
They are volkle aura circa 2009 with the geisha on them an dthe pink/purple bindings. I had the 22 bombshell teli binding on them and blackdiamond 1/2 and 1/2 skins. 
Call me or email me!! 720-257-2842 I live in Kremmling so I can get to WP reasonable quick!
Thanks!
mary


----------

